# Asus weather widget



## slacker76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can find the Asus weather widget that will show degrees in fahrenheit?


----------



## diaz6091 (Jun 9, 2011)

i second that...was wondering myself


----------



## stanis3k (Jan 18, 2012)

me too, i need it in farenheit as well


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

You can get it here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1048959

Be sure to follow the instructions and move the file over to system/app and then change the permissions to -rw-r--r like the rest of the apps in that directory are.

As far as setting to Fahrenheit, after you check the box you have to hit the save button but that button is not viewable in landscape mode (at least it wasn't for me). The simple solution is to turn the tablet to portrait mode. You should now see the save button in the lower right corner I believe.

As an aside, the water live wallpaper also in that linked post can be installed via the same method and is pretty nifty imho.


----------



## slacker76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Motoki said:


> Thanks for the info! What an easy fix!
> 
> You can get it here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1048959
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

Motoki said:


> You can get it here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1048959
> 
> Be sure to follow the instructions and move the file over to system/app and then change the permissions to -rw-r--r like the rest of the apps in that directory are.
> 
> ...


I just downloaded the signed .apk and installed though file manager works well!!


----------



## vide infra (Dec 10, 2011)

Motoki said:


> As far as setting to Fahrenheit, after you check the box you have to hit the save button but that button is not viewable in landscape mode (at least it wasn't for me). The simple solution is to turn the tablet to portrait mode. You should now see the save button in the lower right corner I believe.


thank you! this was driving me crazy. such an easy fix.


----------



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry, I'm quite dense.... I downloaded the widgets to my tp, but cannot figure out the "move the file over to system/app and change persmissions....". I'm not sure what to do, but I don't have a folder named system. I am using ES file explorer. If I just installed the signed versions, they install, but crash when I trying to use them.


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

apbling said:


> Sorry, I'm quite dense.... I downloaded the widgets to my tp, but cannot figure out the "move the file over to system/app and change persmissions....". I'm not sure what to do, but I don't have a folder named system. I am using ES file explorer. If I just installed the signed versions, they install, but crash when I trying to use them.


I'm not sure about what you're trying to do with the ""move the file over to system/app and change persmissions...", but all I needed to do is go to Settings>Security>Device Administration and check Unknown Sources to allow installation of non-market apks, then find the apk in the file manager and run it to install.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

apbling said:


> Sorry, I'm quite dense.... I downloaded the widgets to my tp, but cannot figure out the "move the file over to system/app and change persmissions....". I'm not sure what to do, but I don't have a folder named system. I am using ES file explorer. If I just installed the signed versions, they install, but crash when I trying to use them.


You have to go to the root directory, meaning the absolute top, no parent, nowhere to go further up directory. Basically the equivalent of C:\ in Windows. If I recall correctly, by default ES File Explorer puts you in the SD Card directory so you have to figure out how to browse up to the root directory. It's been a while since I used ES and I'm not at my tablet right now so I can't directly help you with that.

You could try just installing the APK after checking off the box to allow apps from unkown sources to be installed, but I tried doing that first and it did not work for me until I made it a system app. The install method seems to be working for some other people though so it's worth a shot to try. *shrug*


----------



## 9kracing (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya, the weather widget works as just a data install from the apk. The water LWPs need to be pused to system/app


----------



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys!

When I mount my tp as a media device to my windows 7 pc I do not see this folder either... I'll try a different root explorer app tonight to see if I can't get it to work.

I could have sworn I checked the option to install unkown apps...but I will double check. Thanks!


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

apbling said:


> Thanks for the reply guys!
> 
> When I mount my tp as a media device to my windows 7 pc I do not see this folder either... I'll try a different root explorer app tonight to see if I can't get it to work.
> 
> I could have sworn I checked the option to install unkown apps...but I will double check. Thanks!


I'm pretty sure you can't access root in Windows while booted into Android. Novacom should be able to but I don't know that there is any user friendly way to browse that way.

I know ES _can_ access root because I've done it before. It's been a while but I have vague recollections of it being some sort of non-intiutive, round about way to get there. Sorry, I know that's not much help.

Honestly, I think Root Explorer is a lot better. It's worth the $3.99 imho. I'm sure there are other root file browsers you could use as well.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm on win7 64bit.

just enable MTP
settings, storage, top right click usb communications, turn on mtp

copied the signed APK onto the SDcard

used AppInstaller from market to install

took all of a minute or less


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

My widget wont switch from c° to F° ...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

Toly said:


> My widget wont switch from c° to F° ...
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Rotate to portrait mode so you can see the save button







.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I just installed it normally no root required. You just have to rotate the screen to get to the save button.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

slightsanity said:


> I just installed it normally no root required. You just have to rotate the screen to get to the save button.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thank you guys.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I installed both and changed the permissions to rw-r-r and the widget works, but when I try and set the wallpaper it says "Unfortunately, My Water has stopped". I tried both the signed and unsigned. Any ideas?

Edit: Never mind, it started working out of the blue lol.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

robreefer said:


> I installed both and changed the permissions to rw-r-r and the widget works, but when I try and set the wallpaper it says "Unfortunately, My Water has stopped". I tried both the signed and unsigned. Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, it started working out of the blue lol.


my wallpaper doesn't work.. i get the same notice.. widgets worked with out pushing to system/app and setting permission... regular install did it for me..


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Toly said:


> my wallpaper doesn't work.. i get the same notice.. widgets worked with out pushing to system/app and setting permission... regular install did it for me..


Did you try the signed version of the wallpaper? That's what finally did it for me, but it took about 5 mins for it to start working. Try setting it and waiting abit for it to apear? THe Water stopped message will pop up, but it still worked an way...


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I downloaded every weather apk however, even using file manager wont allow me to install.

It says parsing error

Please assist


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Guys, can you please assist with the files. I've already downloaded weather.apk and weather_signed.apk from XDA site.
I have the files on the root of the SD Card, meaning highest level possible of SD Card, no folder etc. Just the apk file.
Downloaded them using Dolphin broswer, tried another broswer, and still gives me a "parsing error" even when the touchpad is in landscape/ horizontal mode.
Wont' allow me to get to the "install screen" I'm using Root Explorer, and even tried changing permissions, but it says that it was unsuccessful every time. 
Please assist with installation and files (If I have the wrong ones) I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------

